# Comedian Richard Pryor Died at the Age of 65



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2005)

Comedian Richard Pryor Died on December 10, 2005 at the Age of 65 of a Heart Attack


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 10, 2005)

I really enjoyed _Brewster's Millions_.


----------



## bond-servant (Dec 11, 2005)

I couldn't stand his stuff. He was so foul mouthed...


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> I really enjoyed _Brewster's Millions_.



 Why can't we all have a Billionaire rich uncle of the opposite race that we never met leave us all his money when he dies? The only stipulation, spend 30 mil in a month with no assets at the end of the month. I can dream can't I?:bigsmile:


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 12, 2005)

spending 30 mil is easy. all one has to do is give to the democratic party.


----------



## Henry from Canada (Dec 12, 2005)

"spending 30 mil is easy. all one has to do is give to the democratic party."

I believe this is a shot.

I am not very familiar with the US political system. I believe you have two main parties - the Democrats and the Republicans.

I am often amazed at the way professing Christians verbally sham people of differing political viewpoints. They tell me not to be harsh, yet they sham their leaders - and neighbors.

When I speak to professing Christians, I frequently hear really nasty things about the Democratic party. One of the main charges deals with the Democratic party's inability to manage the country's finances.
You know, Democrats just love spending money, while Republicans are the prudent spenders.

From Jan. 1981 to Jan. 1989, the US's gov't debt exploded, and Ronald Reagen was President. Was Reagen a Democrat or Republican?

From Jan. 1989 to Jan, 1993, the debt continued to grow and taxes were increased. I believe George H.W. Bush was president. I guess he must have been a Democrat. 

From Jan. 1993 to Jan. 2001, the debt and spending began to come under control. Was Clinton a Democrat or Republican? 

Chart 4.2 of the link below seems to show that spending as a percentage of GDP actually went down during the Clinton administration. 
http://www.gpoaccess.gov/us budget/fy00/guide04.html#Chart4-1

In Canada, we have a similar type of thing. From 1984 to 1993, 'Conservative' governments allowed the debt to grow because they wanted to maintain government services at a high level. 

From 1993 to now, 'Liberal' governments have focused on balancing the budget, at the expense of transfers for provincial health spending, etc. The liberals bit the bullet - they cut spending in many areas.

I guess what amazes me about all this is the mud slinging in political debates. 

I can't quote chapter and verse, but I believe the Bible says something about respecting your leaders, being charitable and loving when criticizing, etc. 

The Democratic party has done good things. Democrats brought in the New Deal, Civil Rights legislation, etc. People like Harry S. Truman, I believe, were great Americans.

The Republican party also has its share of great Americans. For example, George H.W. Bush could have easily ducked out of WWII, yet he became a naval aviator in the Pacific theatre. Yet people called him a wimp!!
He has 100 times more courage than me.

Compared to many other countries in the world the US has been blessed with great political leaders. Do I agree with everything they do? Not at all. But I think a lot of that government spending helps disabled people like me. 

Oh yeah, Richard Pryor was a brillant comedian with really interesting viewpoints. He was also profane. I am not qualified to evaluate him as a man. God knows his heart, and God will judge him for better or worse. 

And God will also judge those big spending Democrats for better or worse. I just have to focus on my responsibilities as a citizen and Christian.

Oh, and spending $30 million for George W. would also be easy. He will be spending billions to rebuild New Orleans and the countless
other good causes out there. 

I think ALMOST EVERY politician in his heart can see countless opportunities to improve the world - Democrat or Republican.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Dec 12, 2005)

I am not sure why we might want to elevate Pryor at all...He was a godless man who hated Jesus it seems....I understand the idea of art being an expression of God's image in us etc. but he simply defaced that image....I find it difficult to draw a distinction sometimes between the person and the ideology....He\she was talented , but the talent is tainted? 
I heard an interview w him on NPR and he was talking about how he kept a gun beside his bed...I assumed it was in case of suicidal thoughts, but he said it was because "there are crazy people out there!"

I guess i find it strange that he justified his position to the point that he made a clear seperation between himself\his ideals and theirs???

Do not misunderstand me; its tragic......

P.S.- Here in the states, Democrats generally Hate God openly and Republicans do it in private...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 12, 2005)

to Henry. Except both democrats and republicans are the same thing in essence they each use their base to get them elected so they can ruin this nation, the church, and the world. 

I say get rid of them both Dems support baby killers, while Republicans quitely stand by and say were against it and have the power to stop it but wont. 

But back to Richard Pryor....


----------



## turmeric (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_ Here in the states, Democrats generally Hate God openly and Republicans do it in private...



Got THAT right!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 12, 2005)

the sad truth !!!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Henry from Canada_
> "spending 30 mil is easy. all one has to do is give to the democratic party."
> 
> I believe this is a shot.
> ...



Henry I agree with you, and I am not a republican by any stretch of the imagination. 

But you cannot deny the fact that only when the republicans are in power the democrats say, "Look at how the repubs are wasting money on corporate welfare, etc, and we could really alleviate the plight of the poor with that money"

Here in NYC during the summer, there was a proposal to build a Stadium in hopes of getting the Olympics. The democrats all came out of the woodworks and divided the cost of the project by the average price of a computer and the average cost of hiring a teacher them insincerely said, "We should not waste all that money on a stadium because we can all help the kids in their education by purchasing 1000000 computers or hiring 100000 new teachers."

What was so funny was, that they only had such grandiose proposals in reaction to a proposal that they didn't agree with.

As for me, I think they should have built the Stadium. As a student of Economics you do not raise bonds to fund consumption, you raise bonds to fund capital programs.

A smart thinking democrat would have allowed the Stadium to be built and negotiate to have 45% of all jobs at every level to be given to women and minorities, with an extra 5% jobs be given to women on welfare to work programs, people with disabilities, and underprivileged students who are graduates from trade schools.

By doing this, you have integrated into the workforce people who have a hard time getting into the workforce. You have moved welfare recipients to proper paying jobs and giving them access to other areas in society. Basically you have revitalized the economy with a simple capital program.


----------



## historyb (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> P.S.- Here in the states, Democrats generally Hate God openly and Republicans do it in private...



I am a Republican and I sure don't hate God in private or public. Not good to lump people. 

[Edited on 12-14-2005 by historyb]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by historyb_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> ...



Actually, I think this is a good axiomatic generalization.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Dec 14, 2005)

Doug...The "generally" was supposed to apply to the Reps as well, but the sentence had poor construction

Would not make a blanket statement like that!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 14, 2005)

This is not a politics thread. If you wish to debate politics start a new thread in the Politics forum. Otherwise please stick to Mr. Pryor.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 14, 2005)

I thought his character in Superman III was totally stupid. In fact, I thought that entire movie was a waste.


----------



## Henry from Canada (Dec 14, 2005)

In reply to Keon:

Now I understand. You seem to be disappointed in both parties - not just the Democrats. I did not really appreciate where you were coming from.

There is a paradox I see in both the U.S. and Canada.

Both countries seem to have millions of smart educated people, non-violent people and people that are somewhat concerned about society.

Yet, in both countries we elect people that do not seem to listen to the people. I suspect "the people", such as yourself, have a lot of good ideas that would make these countries better. 

When I was in university, a business professor once said that in every sick corporation there are probably a few people near the bottom (or middle) of the corporate hierarchy that have the ideas that could turn the corporation around.

What frustrates me is that I see people with great ideas that will never be heard.

On one hand, the U.S. has got great government - when you compare it to many other countries. 

On the other hand, the bungling of governments - e.g. Vietnam, overspending, deficits, porkbarrelling - makes me wonder.

Is this just another manifestation of man's 'total depravity. God can bless two nations like the U.S and Canada with ample natural resources, millions of peaceable, intelligent people, and man being so inherently depraved will still do a lousy job of managing both nations? Oh, and millions will still go hungry and be homeless.

Are we so depraved that we elect on the basis of sound bites, not serious discussion about issues?

My apologies for pontificating.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 14, 2005)

We elect because they tell us what we want to hear.


----------

